# archery and cataracts



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have had both my eyes done.
I wore glasses before I had my eyes fixed and was told depending on where the lenses settled I might not need glasses.
I still wear glasses....LOL
Best thing I ever did, before I had my eyes mied it was like being in a fog bank.
I never relized how bad my eyes were till after I had them fixed.
3-4 days and they are better than new.
Don.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

thank you,sir . just discovered i didn't put this in the ''general'' section . last few years i've felt i need a brain transplant as my mind is awful . only good thing is i think i save a lot of energy because i go out to do something and get outside and can't remember what i came out to do . i'll probably get better answers from finger shooters anyway . . . peace


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have not had cataract surgery, however, my grandfather had both eyes done in his early 70s, and was very happy with the outcome. I've had PRK, and like Don, didn't know how bad my eyes were until about 5 days after the surgery, when the world looked like a super sharp Technicolor movie. 

With the laser technology these days, I think you are a safe bet for a great outcome. Best of luck!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I had worn glasses for near-sightedness ever since being a teen-ager. In later years had to go into bifocals and progressive lens bifocals.

After going in to get new glasses about 5 years ago I was told they could make me something fresh if I really wanted new frames, but it wouldn't do much for my vision because of astigmatism and cataracts.

So I had the cataract surgery, first in my left (non-dominant) eye and a few weeks later in the right eye. I sprung for the good lenses multi-focal or whatever they are called. I can do everything now without glasses, from reading through driving and shooting archery. 

And the world is so much a brighter place without that cloudy lens to look through. Have to wear sun glasses a lot.

And I am SO protective of wearing safety glasses to take care of what I've got!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I haven't had to do it yet but I've had several friend and my dad who have had it done and everyone says the same thing. "I had no idea how bad it was, the loss of my eye sight was so gradual that I just don't realize how bad it is." "Everything is so bright now..." these are the common refrain and you see it also in the comments above. From everyone I've ever talked to after the surgery they are very happy they had it done.

Also I don't see how having better eye sight can make you archery worse.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i wore glasses until i had shingles on right side of my face and by right eye . haven't needed glasses since and even passed drivers test a couple times without them . you folks are confirming exactly what the doctor has said about the improvement in vision . as for vision and archery , some of you have probably read that i have terrible target panic and i wonder if seeing better will make it even worse although as i'm typing this i realize it can't get much worse . thanks , i appreciate your time and comments . . . peace


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well look at the bright side. At least you will see how bad you are. 

Tim


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i shoot about an 8'' group at 7 or 8 yards . guess i'll have to see if it opens up to 10 or 12 inches . thanks for being ''up beat'' . . . peace


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Had the surgery done on both eyes...two weeks apart. No problems.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

just came home from surgery center and must say it was a ''piece of cake'' . had an IV with a bit of a sedative and heart monitor , lots of eye drops , and they taped my head to the table so i could not move it . it took about 40 minutes and was really pain free . have to go see doctor tomorrow and have a clear patch over eye until then . patch is annoying being clear and would be better black . if you ever need this done and they use a similar procedure don't hesitate to do it . i can't comment on vision yet but will . . . peace


----------



## crw4 (Feb 22, 2010)

Both eyes done. Fantastic no problems at all.The world is brighter and clearer.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

looking forward to the "final" results. I'll bet you're very happy with the outcome. I had my optometry appointment last week, and was informed I'm a candidate for "PRK touch-up" which surprised me. When I had PRK in 2001, I was told it was a one time deal. I guess with advances, the docs can now go back in a make refinements. My vision has faded to about 20/60 (from 20/15 in the years following PRK). I would love to get back to the 20/15 days. 

My guess is your shot will improve. Making the target lines crisp will help everything, including TP, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

Have had a few friends who have had the surgery and all report great success. My thoughts and prayers are for you.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

been eight days and vision has really improved . if you need this done go for it as the result is about exactly as people claim and procedure is pain free . . . peace......doc asked me today ''when are we doing the left one ?'' . . . .


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

big cypress said:


> been eight days and vision has really improved . if you need this done go for it as the result is about exactly as people claim and procedure is pain free . . . peace......doc asked me today ''when are we doing the left one ?'' . . . .


Great news! Glad it's working out for you. 

I have my PRK consult next Tuesday, and surgery on Thursday. I'll certainly need reading glasses after this, but my far vision should be brought back to check. It'll take me away from the bows for a week or two, then back to work.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Had my PRK last Thursday. Spent most of Thursday and some of Friday in high end discomfort, but got the protective contacts out yesterday. Right now my vision is a rollercoaster of great to "one big blur," and it will take about 6 months to stabilize. With the new technology, a large percentage of patients achieve 20/15. With my age, 20/20 or close to it, with good depth perception, will mean a huge victory over glasses. 

I hope the cataract surgery results continue to impress.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

See, I told you it was a cake walk.
Now go get the other eye fixed.
Don.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

three week evaluation at 8:15 tomorrow . vision has actually declined from what it was about 4 or 5 days after surgery but better than without the surgery .. . . peace


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Paul68 said:


> Had my PRK last Thursday. Spent most of Thursday and some of Friday in high end discomfort, but got the protective contacts out yesterday. Right now my vision is a rollercoaster of great to "one big blur," and it will take about 6 months to stabilize. With the new technology, a large percentage of patients achieve 20/15. With my age, 20/20 or close to it, with good depth perception, will mean a huge victory over glasses.
> 
> I hope the cataract surgery results continue to impress.


I had PRK 6 years ago. 20/20 took a month although things were still a little hazy/greasy looking. Better than 20/20 by 2 months and a final 20/15 at 3.
Best money I ever spent.

-Grant


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

grantmac said:


> I had PRK 6 years ago. 20/20 took a month although things were still a little hazy/greasy looking. Better than 20/20 by 2 months and a final 20/15 at 3.
> Best money I ever spent.
> 
> -Grant


That's great news. How is your near vision? Do you need reading glasses, or you are good without?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Paul68 said:


> That's great news. How is your near vision? Do you need reading glasses, or you are good without?


Don't need them no, but then again I'm in my early 30s and I expect to need them eventually.

-Grant


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

grantmac said:


> Don't need them no, but then again I'm in my early 30s and I expect to need them eventually.
> 
> -Grant


Needing reading glasses was one thing the docs were very emphatic about, stating that the PRK would accelerate the need for reading glasses. It was a fair trade IMHO, as I read once that beer was bad for you, so I gave up reading.


----------

